# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  بتمناك........شيرين

## khaled aljonidee

اصدرت شيرين البومها الجديد بعنوان بطمنك بالتعاون مع روتانا

و هي بعض  الأغاني و انا راح اجيب باقي اغاني الألبوم و اضعهم في الموضوع

اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

بتمناك

http://www.4shared.com/file/51700797...nline.html?s=1

بكلمة منك

http://www.4shared.com/file/46925949.../_-__.html?s=1

براجع نفسي

http://www.4shared.com/file/51679418...nline.html?s=1

بطمنك

http://www.4shared.com/file/51669355...nline.html?s=1

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكرا


اهلين فيك حموده :Icon31:

----------


## ساره

:SnipeR (51):  يسلمو خالد جاري التحميل  :SnipeR (51):

----------

